# What do I look for when picking out rabbits?



## woodleighcreek (Dec 11, 2010)

I am going to a rabbitry to pick out some Jersey Woolies this week, Is there anything particular I need to look for when picking out rabbits?The breeder says they are show quality, but how can I tell for sure?


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 11, 2010)

First off (for any breed) you want to make sure that they look healthy! Make sure they are alert and have clear eyes and a clear nose. 

You will need to look for any DQs for that particular breed and variety. You will also need to look at the wool quality. Good luck 

Here's a good site with a little information on them
http://manmrabbitry.com/jersey_wooly_and_standard_chinchilla_rabbit_breed_information.html

Here's another good website that is pretty much what the SOP has, take note that ARBA has put out a new SOP for 2011-2015. (Doesn't go into affect until January) 
http://double-h-farms.com/jerseywooly.html


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 11, 2010)

Get your hands on them! Pose them as they would be on a show table, and run your hands over them. They should be short bodied, but deep; balanced, with full flesh. The head should be round, with a full muzzle and a wool cap. Think Netherland Dwarf type, because a Wooly is basically a Dwarf with long hair. The coat should have plenty of guard hairs, not too soft nor too hard. If you are planning to show these rabbits, make sure that the ears are short enough and all of the claws are the same color.

How good are you with color? Jersey Woolies aren't anywhere near as bad as some of the other Angora breeds when it comes to figuring out what color the rabbit is, but there are lots of possible genetic combinations that result in unshowable colors. If you are intending to breed these guys, choose colors that will result in a minimum number of "whoopses" (don't breed Chocolates to Agouti patterns, for example).


----------



## woodleighcreek (Dec 12, 2010)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> How good are you with color? Jersey Woolies aren't anywhere near as bad as some of the other Angora breeds when it comes to figuring out what color the rabbit is, but there are lots of possible genetic combinations that result in unshowable colors. If you are intending to breed these guys, choose colors that will result in a minimum number of "whoopses" (don't breed Chocolates to Agouti patterns, for example).


I do intend on breeding them. I am thinking about getting a self black doe and a tortesshell buck. It that a good colour combination? What colours can I expect to get from that?


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 12, 2010)

Tort to Black is a good, safe combination. Both are Self-based colors, so no Agouti or Tan based colors to think about. Your likeliest result would be Black. Depending on what recessives the rabbits are carrying (the pedigrees can give you clues about what may be lurking there) you may get Blues, Torts, or Blue Torts. The Woolies of my experience often have REW, Himi or Shaded animals in their backgrounds, so you may be pleasantly surprised by REW's, Himi's, Siamese Sables, Smoke Pearls (my favorite color for a Wooly  )  or even Sable Points. Hopefully, you won't have any Chocolate genes floating around in there; Lilac and Chocolate would be showable, but Chocolate versions of those other colors wouldn't be.


----------



## woodleighcreek (Dec 12, 2010)

Thankyou so much! I was wondering though, what are REW and Himis?


----------



## TigerLilly (Dec 12, 2010)

Dont forget to check the ears (mites) AND teeth to make sure there are no occlusions (?).
Good luck!


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 12, 2010)

REWs are Ruby Eyed White rabbits







Himis are white rabbits with colored points on the feet, ears, nose and tail - They come in black, blue, chocolate and lilac (Not in all breeds though)


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 12, 2010)

TigerLilly said:
			
		

> AND teeth to make sure there are no occlusions (?).
> Good luck!


You were close! Malocclusion!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Dec 12, 2010)

Sorry I have so many questions (im new to rabbits) but what is a Malocclusion?  Does it have something to do with teeth?


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes it does! Malocclusion is when the teeth (incisors) don't line up correctly. You know rabbits teeth are always growing and if you don't give them something to grind them down on then they will get way too long causing Malocclusion! It can be very painful for the rabbit, causing them to not want to eat.

Here's a good website that shows you what malocclusion looks like. Don't worry, they are just drawings! 

http://www.mybunny.org/info/dental_problems.htm


----------



## woodleighcreek (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks so much! You have been very helpful!  I am so excited to get my woolies, But now I have to wait a 2 weeks to go to the breeder because I cant "officially" drive until next year.


----------



## TigerLilly (Dec 12, 2010)

Heartlandrabbitry said:
			
		

> TigerLilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for straigtening that out...been about 20+ years since I raised rabbits...
the word was there, but I just couldn't get it right!


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 12, 2010)

chichi56788 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much! You have been very helpful!  I am so excited to get my woolies, But now I have to wait a 2 weeks to go to the breeder because I cant "officially" drive until next year.


You are very welcome!  Good luck with your fluff balls


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Dec 12, 2010)

TigerLilly said:
			
		

> Heartlandrabbitry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Don't worry, I have those days too!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Jan 16, 2011)

Well im finally going to get my bunnies tomorrow  , so I hope all goes well.


----------

